# The Yankee Bottle Club’s 51st Annual Show & Sale October 7, 2018



## texkev (Oct 6, 2018)

October 7, 2018 on a Sunday
in: Keene, New Hampshire 
The Yankee Bottle Club’s 51st Annual Show & Sale
Times: 9:00 am to 2:00 pm
early buyers at 8:00 am
www.yankeebottleclub.org
Address: Keene High School
43 Arch Street
Keene, New Hampshire
Contact: Alan Rumrill 603-352-1895 or director@hsccnh.org


----------

